# Gwendolyn - my surprise gift



## hansloas

So, this is a new girl that was brought to me by a friend of my cousin. She showed up at my house, saying her mom wouldn't let her keep this 'lil ratty. I couldn't say no. She was in an aquarium, on old nasty carefresh. She was being fed bird food. I was lucky, because my girls and boys are at the in-laws for awhile. So, I said yes, and took her and put her in an old spare cage I had. 
She is possibly the sweetest little thing ever. She loves to sleep in her cube. And to clean herself. She likes chicken, and loves HT.


----------



## lilspaz68

You have a very pretty litttle siamese girl...enjoy her!!


----------



## Zhaneel

Oh goodness, that picture of her peeking over the cage bars is so cute! Give her snuggles from me, she's so adorable <3


----------



## HoneyRose

Really beautiful pics and of course a beautiful ratty =))))


----------



## jonahsmom

Oh my goodness! She is gorgeous. I LOVE HER!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## smesyna

Aww she is adorable.


----------



## hansloas

She's been losing her "mask" over the last couple days. She looks funny  But, She's has changed so much already since I got her. She used to kinda just lay in the corner, but now she RUNS to the cage doors when I come in the room :]


----------



## hansloas

My significant other loves himself this rat. I think he found his heart rat :3


----------



## glider11

Oh! She's adorable! She has the sweetest little face!
She must be a Dumbo with those huge cute ears!
Do you know how old she is?


----------



## jaimmorr

She is so cute! Can I ask - What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## AllegroAssai

Great pictures! What a cutie.


----------



## Critter Aficionado

She's gorgeous, you both are lucky!


----------



## riotfox

awwwwww she is so adorable! such a well suited name too i reckon. i just want to give her cuddles .


----------



## nikitareid1406

I never knew Siamese moulted into their points like that! That is soooo awesome :O
Then again, no siamese in australia 
Beautiful rat


----------



## Llygoden_Fawr

She is such a pretty little girl! And she has a lovely Welsh name too!!


----------



## Tacosofinjustice

Shes so cute!



jaimmorr said:


> She is so cute! Can I ask - What kind of camera do you have?


Also wondering that too. My camera is just lame haha


----------

